# Final Approach Layout Blind Water Moccassin



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

New never used Water Moccassin for Final approach layout blind. Mossy Oak Duck blind camo. New list for $ 100. Will take $50.00. Lets you hunt in up to 8 inches of water without getting wet. Also great for muddy fields.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

PM at ya!


----------

